# Brp!



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

I Just wanted to say Thanks to Bud at BRP For Building one of the Coolest 1/18th scale Cars out there. i have a Track set up in my hobby room prob 5x5 These cars are a Blast to run around it I had to Tune them down with a 4 cell stock motor but they still have some Zip. I Have Raced them at school yard in the 2004 Indiana State Race i had a Great Time. Still my Biggest Trophy in the case!


----------

